

Access to starup school videos and slides - ruchitg

is there a way i can get access startup school presentation videos and slides?
======
kennethologist
The videos you can access from StartupSchool TV channel on justin.tv

~~~
ruchitg
thanks Ken. Any idea about slide deck.

Wanted to put them in this new format www.9slides.com/demo , will help
everyone around.

